# 30 Cal .......



## rd_ab_penman (Apr 14, 2022)

Bolt Action customer pen blanks ready for fittings.
Completed using Waterslide decal paper applied to Curly Maple.
Finished with MINWAX WBOM Clear Gloss Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## Sataro (Apr 14, 2022)

Les, I’ve been away from the forum/pen turning for a while. But your blanks are fantastic looking as always.


----------

